

Why I quit my cushy corporate job to join a startup - rmason
http://danclay.posterous.com/why-i-quit-my-cushy-corporate-job-to-join-a-s

======
stuartcw
"Do I continue down the path of steady, stable employment in a field I don't
hate but am not passionate about, or do I make the jump into a field that I
love but doesn't offer the level of perks that my current job affords?"

This is the challenge of leaving a local minimum and getting out of your
comfort zone.

------
jjudge
Good luck! If you don't like where you land - it'll be ridiculously easy to
find somewhere you will.

